# A gift for myself



## casiocasio10 (Apr 14, 2013)

A gift for myself by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 14, 2013)

You bought a Tribble?


----------



## casiocasio10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Netskimmer said:


> You bought a Tribble?



No its human hair from a woman


----------



## cptkid (Apr 14, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> Netskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > You bought a Tribble?
> ...



Okay.......






*backs away slowly*


----------



## casiocasio10 (Apr 14, 2013)

cptkid said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> > Netskimmer said:
> ...





Yeap.


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 14, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> cptkid said:
> 
> 
> > casiocasio10 said:
> ...



Yeap x2


----------



## cptkid (Apr 15, 2013)

Who buys human hair?

That is such a weird fetish.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Apr 15, 2013)

cptkid said:


> Who buys human hair?



I did


----------



## Benco (Apr 15, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> Netskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > You bought a Tribble?
> ...



Go on then, what for?


----------



## cptkid (Apr 15, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> cptkid said:
> 
> 
> > Who buys human hair?
> ...



But why ?


----------



## Benco (Apr 15, 2013)

cptkid said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> > cptkid said:
> ...



Maybe Casio is bald and he's making himself a wig.


----------



## cptkid (Apr 15, 2013)

Benco said:


> cptkid said:
> 
> 
> > casiocasio10 said:
> ...



Never thought of that


----------



## casiocasio10 (Apr 16, 2013)

i like woman's hair.


----------



## Tiller (Apr 16, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> i like woman's hair.



Then get yourself a woman. Just don't tell her about the hair.


----------

